# Need For Speed The Run 30Fps Sperre Patch



## Dirkschn25 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hey leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage, gibt es irgendwie ne möglichkeit sich den Patch der die 30 FPS sperre aufhebt woanders runterzuladen außer über Origin? Weil ich habe das spiel und da wird das spiel komischerweise nicht bei Origin angezeigt demzufolge findet er auch keine Updates.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen


----------



## aloha84 (13. Dezember 2012)

Dirkschn25 schrieb:


> Hey leute,
> Weil ich habe das spiel (*kein Original*) und da wird das spiel komischerweise nicht bei Origin angezeigt demzufolge findet er auch keine Updates.
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen


----------



## Gameover91 (13. Dezember 2012)

Da kommste wohl ums kaufen nicht herum.
Zu gecrackten Versionen von Spielen wirst du hier ohnehin keine Hilfe bekommen.


----------



## Dirkschn25 (13. Dezember 2012)

ok trotzdem danke


----------



## brennmeister0815 (13. Dezember 2012)

@TE: Versuche es doch mal mit Selbstanzeige.


----------



## kaepernickus (13. Dezember 2012)

"kein Original" und "*komischerweise* nicht in Origin angezeigt" ist ja schon ein Brüller in der Kombination...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2012)

nun die 30fps Sperre ist gewollt vom Entwickler zum Glück wirkt das Spiel aber trotzdem flüssig
Nee Testversion zu nutzen um es mal zu probieren, nun  da ist EA selbst schuld bei so einen fragwürdigen Titel KEINE DEMO anzubieten.
Ich würde mit "therun"  klarkommen, hab es getestet. Aber von einen Freund weiß ich das daß Spiel maximal 3 std lang ist. 
Die Tastatur Steuerung ein grauen ist und viel zu einfach ist. Selbst auf maximaler Stufe.
mein Wert für das Spiel max 5€ 
er Vollpreis für den PC mein Test xbox360


----------



## Galford (16. Dezember 2012)

In einem späteren Patch wurde die 30 Frames Limitierung mit der Vsync-Einstellung im Optionsmenü des Spieles selbst verknüpft. Das bedeutet, wenn man Vsync im Spiel direkt ausschaltet, wird auch die Limitierung auf 30 Frames ausgeschaltet. Um Zeilenverschiebungen zu vermeiden, muss man dann Vsync im Grafikkartentreiber erzwingen. So sind auch 60 Fps mit Vsync möglich. Für den Patch aber eine Originalversion zu haben, dürfte sehr von Vorteil sein.

Leider kapieren so manche Entwickler nicht, dass Vsync und eine Frameslock eben nicht komplett das Gleiche ist, aber anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum, man eine Option für Vsync auch gleich mit einer echten Frameslimitierung verknüpt.


----------

